# idesign-rlite or funtime with silhouette?



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

o.k. folks i need some help making a decision. i know i wont be able to get a good cutter for a few months so im debating picking up a silhouette to do some basic rhinestone designs. 

my question is does anyone know which would be more funtional, idesignr light or funtime pro i think it is that can cut. i know one cuts and the other doesnt. 

i know funtime is like a light version of winpcsign so that one would be more of a lateral movement when i go move up to the bigger cutter. i was looking at winpcsign for the reason that it has a ton of drivers where if i moved up to the idesigner i can only use it with a graphtec and i want to be as flexible as possible with my next cutter after this. 

soooo what do you think. funtime or idesign lite?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

i use Funtime with a LaserPoint 24 cutter. It will not send directly to this particular cutter, I have to export the file and save in eps then open with a cutting program such as SignBlazer, Flexi, SignCut etc.. it works fine that way. If I had it to do over again, I would go ahead and pay a bit more for the winpcsign. That way when/if you upgrade to a different cutter you already have software that will most likely cut directly to it. 

I don't know anything about the other software, so I can't give any opinions on that.


----------

